# video camera question



## bubbafowler (Feb 15, 2005)

I got a new panasonic PV-GS9 video camera for christmas.  I dont know much about these things, and Im trying to figger out how to upload the video onto my computer.  It came with the cable to hook it to the USB port, but it tells me I need to download my device.  Once i figger this out then yall can tell me how to post videos on here.    Thanks for the help in advance-Bubba


----------



## badcompany (Feb 16, 2005)

*camera*

Did the camera come with a disc to load onto your computer? If it is like a digital camera you have to install the"driver" so your computer will recognize it.


----------



## bubbafowler (Feb 16, 2005)

no it didnt have a disc, do i need to try and get one??


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 16, 2005)

Do you know if your cam has an IEEE port for loading to your computer?

If so you need to get the cable (make sure you get the right one, different for a laptop and desktop) then when you plug it in and into your puter, turn on the cam.  Your computer will most likely not need a cd to be recognized.  

If it recognizes.....if......then re-post and we can go from there.

Jim


----------



## bubbafowler (Feb 16, 2005)

It came with a cable to hook the cam up to the comp, but when i plug it in it does not recognize it.  I have gotten on panasonics website to try and find a disc, but theyre website is terrible


----------



## Michael Lee (Feb 16, 2005)

Sounds like it needs a driver for sure.  Some digital and video cameras also will show up as another drive letter (E for example, if it has a memory card/stick on it.  

To be able to capture the video you will for sure need a driver.

ML


----------



## bubbafowler (Feb 17, 2005)

how do i need to go about geting a driver??


----------



## fltcrew21 (Feb 17, 2005)

DV Studio USB Connection 
This convenient feature allows you to link the camcorder to your computer via the USB port. Then, you can easily transfer *still images* captured on Mini DV tape to your computer for use in e-mail or printed documents. Optional USB cable required. 
i.LinkTM IEEE 1394 Digital Video Interface 
Using the industry standard i.LINK (IEEE 1394 PC interface, also known as FireWire), the DV format offers professional editing and dubbing capabilities in a user-friendly format. You can create duplicate copies of videos without any deterioration in video quality, or record professional-looking videos at home without the need for expensive professional software and equipment. 
The i.LINK (IEEE 1394 PC interface) provides a high speed, two-way link that allows the user to easily transfer video and still images between similarly equipped camcorders, or between a camcorder and a computer without any deterioration in either sound or video quality. *IEEE 1394 cable, host adapter card and software required to transfer video images or still images to a PC.*


----------



## fltcrew21 (Feb 17, 2005)

You need to connect your DV socket (the one next to the USB ) via firewire to your PC. If you don't have one on your PC you'll need to install a firewire card.

You will also need Video editing software. If you have XP the windows movie maker should work if you have it installed.


----------



## bubbafowler (Feb 17, 2005)

I have a cable that plugs into the USB port, and I have video editing software, what else exactly do I  need, where can I get it, and about how much will it cost me--Bubba


----------



## dbodkin (Feb 19, 2005)

The Panasonic PV-GS9 includes ports and jacks for USB, AC, AV/headphone, and Firewire. There is no USB cable included in the package. The port placement is for the Firewire and USB beneath the hand strap.  My guess you'll need some sort of video  transfer/editing software. You can find that for $100 to ++++ Also I doubt that the USB port will allow video transfer.  Unless it's USB2. Firewire is probably what you need to be using. Windows XP should recognise a firewire device and automatically install drivers.  If you are running any earlier version of Windows OS then you are at the mercy of the vendor (Panasonic) to supply drivers.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Feb 19, 2005)

bubba,
i sent you a PM.


----------



## GaryL (Mar 1, 2005)

If you have a memory card you would only need a card reader, as you can record to the memory card then upload the video to your computer. Then edit with movie maker in winXP or Win-Me. Save and then you can upload to your host site.


----------



## creekside (Mar 2, 2005)

You can get a firewire card from best buy,circuit city for about $25.00. Open your pc and put it into an empty ecp.slot. You will have to remove the cover so the connection will stick out the back.
Beware if you start putting a lot of vidieo on your pc it will eat up a lot of hard drive space.


----------

